# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  KS Project Update #34: Quick Friday Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #34: Quick Friday Update*Posted by Chelsea Thompson ♥ Like

All the domestic January backers shipped as of today.  Most of the international ones went out, but some were left after our daily mail pickup but will be sorted quickly.  We have already started working on getting the bulk of the February backers out.  
March surveys are expected to go out next week as well as heated bed upgrades for Holiday backers.

----------

